# odsn ends hit n miss



## the engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

hi any one know where i can get plans for the ods n ends hit n miss by the late phillip duclos i have an incomplete set( now the grandson got to them with his artistic crayons) any help appreciated thanks cheers john


----------



## tel (Apr 6, 2008)

Village Press by the look of things

http://mysite.verizon.net/jrlandau/joes_garage/html/shop_wisdom.htm


----------



## tel (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.livesteam.net/

'online store temp closed' tho'


----------



## the engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for that its a great help


----------

